# Drop Down Menü



## meiosei (8. März 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Drop Down Menü.
Ich hab auf meiner Seite 2 IFrames eingebaut und nun möchte ich sie mit dem Drop Down Menü verbinden. Geht das?
Währ echt nett von euch, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Meiosei


----------



## Pardon_Me (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von meiosei _
> *Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Drop Down Menü.
> Ich hab auf meiner Seite 2 IFrames eingebaut und nun möchte ich sie mit dem Drop Down Menü verbinden. Geht das?
> Währ echt nett von euch, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
> ...



Meinst du, dass der Link im iFrame geladen wird?
Da geht mit 'target="framename"'


----------



## meiosei (9. März 2004)

Geladen werden sie. Nur das Problem ist das sich ein Link sich auf dem 1. IFrame öffnen soll und ein Link sich auf den 2. IFrame. Kann man das machen oder soll ichs besser bleiben lassen?


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein änliches problem, bei mir läd der die seiten einfach nicht in den iframe.Ich versteh das nich, dabei is das target nach dem iframe benannt.Brauche da unbedingt hilfe. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Da Wochende ist, sind unsere Forumshellseher alle zu einem fröhlichen Umtrunk unterwegs.

Du müsstest also warten, bis sie wieder nüchtern sind, oder etwas Code posten, damit dir Gemeindemitglieder ohne PSI-Faktor weiterhelfen können.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

der code von dem drop down menü 

</script>

<script language="javascript">

function jump(form) {

var myindex=form.menu.selectedIndex

if (form.menu.options[myindex].value != "0") 

{

window.open(form.menu.options[myindex].value,

target="main");

}}//-->

</script>

<form name>


der code von dem iframe

<div align="center">

<p><div id="Layer1" style="position: center; left: 75px; top: 300px;">

<iframe src="events.htm" name="main" width="600" height="300" frameborder=0 scrolling="yes" noresize style="border: 0px"; style="FILTER: chroma (color=#ffffff)" ;>

</iframe></div>


aber der läd das trotzdem in einen neuen fenster


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Die open() -Anweisung kennt keinen "target"-Parameter, dieser gilt für Links und Formulare.

Du musst das location-Attribut des iFrames ändern:

```
window.main.location=form.menu.options[myindex].value;
```


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

danke aber das macht das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Dann hast du irgendwo anders einen weiteren Fehler, welcher aus dem geposteten Code nicht hervorgeht.... du müsstest auch mal das Formular posten. (Benutze dabei bitte die Code-Tags, dafür sind sie gedacht)

Apropos Fehler: Hier ist die Benutzung einer korrekten Gross/Kleinschreibung nicht nur gern gesehen...  sondern ausdrücklich erbeten. Details dazu findest du in meiner Signatur. Danke!


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Sorry. 


```
<div align="center">
 
<p><div id="Layer1" style="position: center; left: 75px; top: 300px;">
 
<iframe src="events.htm" name="main" width="600" height="300" frameborder=0 scrolling="yes" noresize style="border: 0px"; style="FILTER: chroma (color=#ffffff)" ;>
 
</iframe></div>
 
</div><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" -->
 
</td>
 
<td width="3%" height="413" rowspan="9" bgcolor="#A43737">
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="20" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup"
 
startspan --><script language="JavaScript">
 
<!--
 
function SymError()
 
{
 
return true;
 
}
 
window.onerror = SymError;
 
//-->
 
</script>
 
<script language="javascript">
 
function jump(form) {
 
var myindex=form.menu.selectedIndex
 
if (form.menu.options[myindex].value != "0") 
 
{
 
window.main.location=form.menu.options[myindex].value,
 
target="_blank");
 
}}//-->
 
</script>
 
<form name>
 
<select name="menu" style="background-color:a43737; 
 
font-size:#1pt; font-family:Verdana;
 
color:white" size="1" onchange="jump(this.form)">
 
<option>Menü</option>
 
<option value="http://www.fdlb.net">Home</option>
 
<option value="http://www.fdlb.net/berlinernachtleben/events.htm">Events</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Gästebuch</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Forum</option>
 
</select>
 
</form><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
```
 
Ich finde da aber keinen anderen Fehler, dass ist ja mein Problem.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Ich habe in deinem Skript lediglich die window.open()-Anweisung durch meinen Vorschlag ersetzt, und es funktioniert.... das Kopieren&Einfügen kann ich dir leider nicht abnehmen ;-]


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Das hab ich auch gemacht. Der macht das nicht. Der öffnet das einfach in einen neuen Fenster.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Dann scheint der von dir gepostete Quelltext nicht den aktuellen Gegebenheiten zu entsprechen. Es kann da alles passieren.... eins jedoch nicht: das Öffnen eines neuen Fensters.

Vielleicht leerst du mal deinen Browsercache.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Kopieren und Einfügen das kann ich und genau das hab ich getan. Aber es funktioniert bei mir nicht. http://www.fdlb.net/berlinernachtleben/index.htm da schau bei dem ersten Drop Down.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Wenn du das kannst, erklär mir mal, warum du dieselbe Funktion 3 mal in der Seite stehen hast.

Beim 3. Exemplar steht immer noch die open()-Anweisung.
Es reicht völlig aus, wenn du die Funktion ein mal in der seite stehen hast.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Möchte aber gerne 3 Dop Down menüs haben und unten soll der die in einen neuen Fenster anzeigen. Jetzt sag mit nicht das geht nicht. Hab das unten auch geändert jetzt macht der garnichts mehr.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass du 2 Menues rauswerfen sollst... du sollst 2 Exemplare der Funktion *jump()* entsorgen.... einmal reicht, die kann von allen 3 Menues gemeinsam genutzt werden.

Wenn es nicht geht,liegt es daran, dass du einen Rest der open()-Anweisung in der Folgezeile immer noch drin stehen hast

```
target="_blank");
```
... das muss auch  noch weg.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Hab die beiden raus genommen.Passiert immer noch nichts.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Und das ganze sieht jetzt so aus:


```
<html>
 
<head>
 
<title>Berliner Nachtleben Mausi&Friends</title>
 
</head>
 
<body bgcolor="#000000" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FFFFFF" text="#FFFFFF">
 
<div align="center">
 
<center>
 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="96%" height="597">
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="125" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
<td width="81%" height="125" colspan="2" bgcolor="#A43737">
 
<p align="center"><img border="0" src="banner2.gif" width="500" height="80"></td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr> <td width="19%" height="45" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
<td width="76%" height="413" rowspan="9" background="2.JPG">
 
<div align="center">
 
<p><div id="Layer1" style="position: center; left: 75px; top: 300px;">
 
<iframe src="events.htm" name="main" width="600" height="300" frameborder=0 scrolling="yes" noresize style="border: 0px"; style="FILTER: chroma (color=#ffffff)" ;>
 
</iframe></div>
 
</div><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" -->
 
</td>
 
<td width="3%" height="413" rowspan="9" bgcolor="#A43737">
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="20" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup"
 
startspan --><script language="JavaScript">
 
<!--
 
function SymError()
 
{
 
return true;
 
}
 
window.onerror = SymError;
 
//-->
 
</script>
 
<script language="javascript">
 
function jump(form) {
 
var myindex=form.menu.selectedIndex
 
if (form.menu.options[myindex].value != "0") 
 
{
 
window.main.location=form.menu.options[myindex].value;
}}//-->
 
</script>
 
<form name>
 
<select name="menu" style="background-color:a43737; 
 
font-size:#1pt; font-family:Verdana;
 
color:white" size="1" onchange="jump(this.form)">
 
<option>Menü</option>
 
<option value="http://www.fdlb.net">Home</option>
 
<option value="http://www.fdlb.net/berlinernachtleben/events.htm">Events</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Gästebuch</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Forum</option>
 
</select>
 
</form><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="16" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup"
 
startspan --><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" startspan --><script language="JavaScript">
 
</script>
 
<form name>
 
<select name="menu" style="background-color:a43737; 
 
font-size:#1pt; font-family:Verdana;
 
color:white" size="1" onchange="jump(this.form)">
 
<option>Picture</option>
 
<option value="http://link.de">FunkyTransport 28.1</option>
 
<option value="http://link2.de">Loveparade2003</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Loveparade2002</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Loveparade2001</option>
 
<option value="http://link3.de">Berlin</option>
 
</select>
 
</form><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
 
<!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="15" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup"
 
startspan -->
 
<!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" startspan --><script language="JavaScript">
 
</script>
 
<form name>
 
<select name="menu" style="background-color:a43737; 
 
font-size:#1pt; font-family:Verdana;
 
color:white" size="1" onchange="jump(this.form)">
 
<option>Links</option>
 
<option value="http://www.pnxx.de">pnxx.de</option>
 
<option value="http://www.geburtstagsklub.de">geburtstagsklub.de</option>
 
<option value="http://www.loveparade.de">loveparade.de</option>
 
<option value="http://www.ravetec.de">ravetec.de</option>
 
</select>
 
</form><!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
 
<!--webbot bot="HTMLMarkup" endspan -->
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="18" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="12" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="21" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737"> &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="21" align="center" bgcolor="#A43737">
 
</td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="230" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
</tr>
 
<tr>
 
<td width="19%" height="54" bgcolor="#A43737"></td>
 
<td width="81%" height="54" colspan="2" bgcolor="#A43737">
 
<p align="center"><font face="Verdana" color="#ffffff" size="1">last
 
update: 13. Februar 2005</font>
 
<p align="center"><font face="Verdana" color="#ffffff" size="1">| design
 
by KnuffelMausi | </font><a href="mailto:fdlb@fdlb.net"><font face="Verdana" color="#ffffff" size="1"><a style="text-decoration: none">kuschelmausibln@aol.com</a></font></a><a style="TEXT-DECORATION: none" href="mailto:fdlb@fdlb.net"><font face="Verdana" color="#ffffff" size="1">
 
</font></a><font face="Verdana" color="#ffffff" size="1">| picture by
 
Mausi030 |</font></td>
 
</tr>
 
</table>
 
</center>
 
</div>
 
</body>
 
</html>
```


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Ah. So jetzt läd der die in den Frame. Schonmal ganz großes Danke. Aber wie mach ich das, dass der das letzte Drop Down Menü in einen neuen Fenster läd.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2005)

Nix für ungut... bis vor 2 Minuten war dein Problem, dass sich das Menuziel in einem neuen Fenster öffnet.... versuche bitte dieses Problem selbst zu lösen, das sollte nun wirklich im Rahmen des Zumutbaren liegen.


----------



## KnuffelMausi (13. Februar 2005)

Ok. Dann bastel ich mal ein bisschen rum. Danke nochmal.


----------



## teddymc18 (10. August 2005)

Also jetzt mal klartext Habe das selbe Problem wie andere hier! Habe dieses Drop down menu def.

<script>
var vers = navigator.appVersion;
var name = navigator.appName;
vers_ie = vers.substring(22,23);
vers_nc = vers.substring(0,1);
if ((name == "Microsoft Internet Explorer" && vers_ie == 5) || (name == "Netscape" && vers_nc == 5)){
function auswahl(link) {
 if(link == "leer") {
   document.forms[0].reset();
  document.forms[0].elements[0].blur();
   return;
 }else {
   location.href = link;
   document.forms[0].reset();
   document.forms[0].elements[0].blur();
  }
 }
}
</script>
<form action="">
<select size=1 name="Auswahl" onChange="auswahl(this.form.Auswahl.options[this.form.Auswahl.options.selectedIndex].value)" style="width:91px; background-color:#FF0000; font-size:10; font-weight:bold; font-family:Tahoma; Color:#FFFFFF;" width="150">
<option value="leer"> [ Mitglieder ]</option>
<option value="">===============</option>
<option value="bombe.html">.::  Bombe</option>
<option value="stiffmeister.html">.::  Stiffmeister</option>
<option value="leer">.::  mc Waldemar</option>
<option value="leer">.::  Wolff</option>
<option value="leer">.::  Rotaker</option>
</select></form></div>

aber mit target zu dem iframe rechts öffnet sich nichts in dem rechten frame

also kann mir wer helfen es ist ganz dringend?

gruß
teddymc


----------

